# polonês ou polaco ?



## ryba

Olá, estimados companheiros foreiros! 

Na língua portuguesa o meu gentílico, natural de Polônia, é _*polonês* _e *polaco*.

Segundo o Wikcionário, a palavra_ polonês _é usada especialmente no Brasil mas isso quer dizer que as duas palavras coexistem nas mesmas partes do mundo lusófono.

Muitas vezes cuando existem duas palavras para dizer uma coisa, aparecem diferenças de significado, de uso, ou, pelo menos, alguns matizes.

Quais serão?

Como soam estas denominações aos seus ouvidos?

Muito obrigado de antemão.


----------



## Outsider

Não há nenhuma diferença de significado; é só uma questão de dialecto. Das primeiras vezes que ouvi (ou li, já não me lembro) a palavra «polonês» achei-a estranha; parecia-me um erro, porque nunca a tinha encontrado antes. Em Portugal, toda a gente diz «polaco». Mas já me habituei a que os brasileiros dizem a primeira em vez da segunda. _Chacun à son goût._


----------



## JNava

Para mim, do sul do Brasil, soa natural o termo "polonês". Entretanto, "polaco" também é utilizado, mas mais informalmente e pode ser considerado um pouquinho ofensivo.


----------



## Benvindo

Olá.
Sim, no Brasil a forma preferida, pelo menos a palavra considerada respeitosa e de uso formal, é polonês. A forma polaco soa ligeiramente depreciativa, não sei por que razão, acredito seja por conta de fatos ligados à imigração polonesa no Brasil. Minha teoria é que, como os imigrantes eram em geral muito pobres e vistos então com desprezo racista pela elite da terra, e como então a forma polaco era corrente, por algum mecanismo o termo acabou por ficar ligado de forma pejorativa aos imigrantes dessa nacionalidade. É apenas a minha teoria, e é bom acrescentar que hoje em dia não se percebe qualquer rejeição aos descendentes de poloneses no país; há muitos descendentes, principalmente originários do estado do Paraná e dos outros estados do sul, e estão perfeitamente integrados à sociedade brasileira.
BV


----------



## joanamcbarata

Olá,

Realmente para um português, "polonês" soa muito estranho. Outro dia ouvi na televisão (brasileira) outro gentílico que me pareceu também muito estranho: israelense, que em Portugal se diz israelita. Imagino que a lista seja longa...


----------



## Vanda

Sim, confirmo o que disseram meus patrícios, polonês é o uso natural para nós, sendo polaco quer de uso regional quer ligeiramente depreciativo.


----------



## Benvindo

joanamcbarata said:


> Olá,
> .. ouvi na televisão (brasileira) outro gentílico que me pareceu também muito estranho: israelense, que em Portugal se diz israelita ...


 
- - -
Olá.
De fato, o uso corrente é israelense, para designar o natural ou relativo ao moderno estado de Israel. Israelita é usado em contextos ligados à Bíblia - ex. "as doze tribos israelitas", não sei se o exemplo é muito bom.
BV


----------



## Denis555

No português brasileiro se diz *polonês* _com certeza_ mais do que *polaco*. Em várias outras línguas neolatinas também se usa "*polonês*". 

Em catalão - *Polonès*: 
http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0106847 

Em francês - *Polonais*: 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/polonais 

Em romeno - *Polonéz*: 
http://dexonline.ro/search.php?cuv=polonez 


Todas vêm do latim *Polonia, Polonus*. 




Já Portugal prefere *polaco* como os italianos “*polacco*”.

Também em espanhol se prefere a forma “*polaco*” mas a forma “*polonés*” existe também:
Polonés: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObtenerHtml?origen=RAE&IDLEMA=56888&NEDIC=Si


----------



## ryba

Bem-vindo/a, *JNava*! 

Muito obrigado a todos.

Sim, sabia que houve bastante imigração polonesa no sul do Brasil e por isso me pareceu interessante saber como se usavam as duas palavras ali.

De agora em diante vou usar _polaco_ falando com portugueses e _polonês,_ com brasileiros. 

Nos meus posts aqui usava _polonês_ (tenho forte influência francesa e catalã ), não sei, soa-me menos... seco... é mais.. sério... entretanto, em italiano já me soa bem _polacco _(que nivel de abstração! ).

(qualquer erro me corrijam por favor...)

Comprimentos!


----------



## Archimec

Suponho que 'uma rapariga polaca', ou 'uma polaca', que em Portugal são perfeitamente aceitáveis,  soam muito mal no Brasil, e deveria dizer-se, por exemplo 'uma moça polonêsa' ou 'uma polonêsa'. Certo?


----------



## Vanda

Certo! Rapariga polaca seria "abusar" da sorte.  Primeiro por causa do uso da palavra rapariga e, depois, juntando o possível uso depreciativo de polaco, dependendo do lugar, você poderia apanhar.


----------



## Que trem doido

Existe uma problema semelhante no inglês americano como há no Brasil, com Pollock e Polish.

 Tão como Polaco soa mau e Polonês seria preferido, você nunca ouviria alguém nos EU dizer Pollock porque seria ofensiva. Como Vanda disse, dependendo de onde você usou a palavra pollock, você poderia (com muita probabilidade) apanhar mesmo!!


----------



## Outsider

Que trem doido said:


> Existe uma problema semelhante no inglês americano como há no Brasil, com Pollock e Polish.
> 
> Tal como Polaco soa mau e Polonês seria preferido, você nunca ouviria alguém nos EU dizer Pollock porque seria ofensiva. Como Vanda disse, dependendo de onde você usou a palavra pollock, você poderia (com muita probabilidade) apanhar mesmo!!


Eu julgava que se escrevia _Polack_, ou coisa parecida... (O Archie Bunker de vez em quanto usava esta palavra para chatear o genro. )


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Eu julgava que se escrevia _Polack_, ou coisa parecida... (O Archie Bunker de vez em quanto usava esta palavra para chatear o genro. )


 
Como é possível que eu me tenha lembrado exactamente do mesmo? 

Já agora, polack ou polock é mesmo uma possível forma de dizer "polish"? Sempre ouvi "polish" ou quando muito "pole" que sempre me soou a diminutivo, como "dane" para danish ou "swede" para swedish.

De resto polack ou polock sempre achei que fosse pejorativo.


----------



## Que trem doido

Pollack Pollock são mais usadas como referência do peixe, enquanto polock ou pollock (ambos os quais são usados) se referem a um polonês.


Desde que pollock pode significar o peixe bem como a pessoa, a maior parte de pessoas aqui escreveriam polock para que se diferenciasse entre os dois.

Pois é, Archie Bunker gostava de chatear o mundo inteiro.  Ha ha ha, que cara de pau!!!


----------



## Denis555

Polack é pejorativo nos EUA! Além do nosso amigo americano "Que Trem Doido", diz a mesma coisa o dicionário!

Também em francês o termo "polaque" pode ser pejorativo!

Mais uma outra curiosidade: Na Polônia tem um carro polonês que se chama "Polonez". Aqui uma fotinha. Usado até como carro de polícia (guarda municipal). Mais informação na Wikipédia.


----------



## Macunaíma

Lembremo-nos também que _polaca_ era um eufemismo para _prostituta_ até o início do século XX.

O termo _polaca_ para se referir a prostitutas teve origem no fato das casas de prostituição de alto luxo da Corte (Rio de Janeiro) e outras capitais brasileiras trazerem moças da Europa, e como a maioria vinha da Polônia, o termo era empregado para se referir a essas moças, muito loiras e muito brancas para os padrões luso-brasileiros, indistintamente de se elas eram realmente polonesas ou vindas de outras partes no norte da Europa: Alemãs, Russas, Dinamarquesas... eram todas chamadas _polacas_.

Nos livros de Machado de Assis há muitas referências a _polacas _nesse sentido.

Quanto a _israelita_/_israelense_, acho que a diferença é que no Brasil usamos o primeiro em referência ao Israel antigo, como o dos textos bíblicos, e o segundo em relação ao Israel moderno, criado em 1947. _Israelita _tem uma conotação étnica e religiosa que _israelense _não tem.


----------



## Benvindo

Macunaíma said:


> Lembremo-nos também que _polaca_ era um eufemismo para _prostituta_ até o início do século XX.
> 
> - - -
> 
> Verdade, e lembro também de ter lido que _francesa_ tinha conotação parecida, não sei se à mesma época.
> BV


----------



## ronanpoirier

Lembro que quando eu era pequeno, aqui na minha rua havia uma moça cujo apelido era "polaca". Não sei sobre suas origens mas isso sempre me deixou à vontade com a forma "polaca". Aliás, acho que as duas formas são usadas sem problemas por aqui (talvez devido à imigração italiana, que trouxe a forma "polacca"). Entretanto, na linguagem mais formal, nunca ouvi alguém dizer "polaca". 

E quanto a "israelense/israelita" eu sempre usei "israelista" porque aqui em Porto Alegre tem o Colégio Israelita e creio que isso me tenha influenciado. Mas são apenas questões de escolha. Tanto lá, quanto cá.


----------



## joanamcbarata

Macunaíma said:


> Lembremo-nos também que _polaca_ era um eufemismo para _prostituta_ até o início do século XX.
> 
> Quanto a _israelita_/_israelense_, acho que a diferença é que no Brasil usamos o primeiro em referência ao Israel antigo, como o dos textos bíblicos, e o segundo em relação ao Israel moderno, criado em 1947. _Israelita _tem uma conotação étnica e religiosa que _israelense _não tem.


 
Não sabia dessa diferença, mas encontrei isto: 
http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=10448

Desconhecia a diferença entre os dois termos, mas nunca ouvi ninguém dizer "israelense" em Portugal, embora se calhar devessemos também usar o termo em alguns casos.


----------



## jazyk

> Já agora, polack ou polock é mesmo uma possível forma de dizer "polish"? Sempre ouvi "polish" ou quando muito "pole" que sempre me soou a diminutivo, como "dane" para danish ou "swede" para swedish.


As formas Dane, Swede, Pole, assim como Turk, Finn e Spaniard, não são diminutivos, são substantivos, enquanto as formas "maiores" Danish, Swedish, Polish, Turkish, Finnish e Spanish são substantivos.

He's a Pole. - substantivo, veja o artigo indefinido obrigatório antes
He's Polish. - adjetivo, que por ser adjetivo, rejeita o artigo
He's of Polish descent. - aqui só é possível Polish e não Pole, porque se trata claramente de um adjetivo

Quanto a Pollack (ou seja lá como se escreve) e polaco serem pejorativos em inglês e português, como é que essas formas são pejorativas se mais se aproximam da forma polonesa Polak? Vejam que eu também as considero pejorativas, só lanço a pergunta para entender por quê.


----------



## Denis555

ryba said:


> Bem-vindo/a, *JNava*!
> 
> 
> Sim, sabia que houve bastante imigração polonesa no sul do Brasil e por isso me pareceu interessante saber como se usavam as duas palavras ali.
> 
> De agora em diante vou usar _polaco_ falando com portugueses e _polonês,_ com brasileiros.


 
Veja na tabelinha ao lado que depois dos EUA é o Brasil o país com o número mais representativo de descendentes de poloneses.


----------



## MOC

jazyk said:


> As formas Dane, Swede, Pole, assim como Turk, Finn e Spaniard, não são diminutivos, são substantivos, enquanto as formas "maiores" Danish, Swedish, Polish, Turkish, Finnish e Spanish são substantivos.
> 
> He's a Pole. - substantivo, veja o artigo indefinido obrigatório antes
> He's Polish. - adjetivo, que por ser adjetivo, rejeita o artigo
> He's of Polish descent. - aqui só é possível Polish e não Pole, porque se trata claramente de um adjetivo
> 
> Quanto a Pollack (ou seja lá como se escreve) e polaco serem pejorativos em inglês e português, como é que essas formas são pejorativas se mais se aproximam da forma polonesa Polak? Vejam que eu também as considero pejorativas, só lanço a pergunta para entender por quê.


 

Sim, em relação à parte de cima foi erro meu, e eu vinha aqui corrigir mesmo o meu comentário porque me lembrei hoje durante o dia que o que escrevi não fazia sentido.

Quanto a "polaco", em Portugal, não tem conotação pejorativa.


----------



## Macunaíma

Na minha adolescência eu tive _muitas_ espinhas e ia a uma dermatologista que era paranaense e tinha um sobrenome que eu jamais consegui pronunciar, pois não tinha sequer uma vogal! Eu só a chamava pelo prenome, Rosa. Ela ria quando alguém se arriscava a pronunciar o nome dela e dizia que só os _polacos_ conseguiam (grande parte dos descendentes de poloneses no sul do Brasil ainda cultiva a língua dos antepassados). Ela sempre se referia aos _polacos_ e nunca aos _poloneses_.

Quanto a polaco ser pejorativo, nunca vi o termo usado em um contexto que sugerisse isso, portanto não tenho essa percepção, mas sem dúvida me soa muito informal. É quase como "portuga" para designar um português ou "japa" para designar um japonês.


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> Na minha adolescência eu tive _muitas_ espinhas e ia a uma dermatologista que era paranaense e tinha um sobrenome que eu jamais consegui pronunciar, pois não tinha sequer uma vogal! Eu só a chamava pelo prenome, Rosa. Ela ria quando alguém se arriscava a pronunciar o nome dela e dizia que só os _polacos_ conseguiam (grande parte dos descendentes de poloneses no sul do Brasil ainda cultiva a língua dos antepassados). Ela sempre se referia aos _polacos_ e nunca aos _poloneses_.
> 
> Quanto a polaco ser pejorativo, nunca vi o termo usado em um contexto que sugerisse isso, portanto não tenho essa percepção, mas sem dúvida me soa muito informal. É quase como "portuga" para designar um português ou "japa" para designar um japonês.


 
Confirmo o que você diz! 

TODOS os *sulistas* que conheci (normalmente do Paraná) descendentes de poloneses sempre se consideravam "polacos".


----------



## Que trem doido

Interresante. Talvez tem tudo a ver com a proximidade do povo envolvido. 

Por exemplo, muitos negros nos EUA usa a palavra "nigger" ou "nigga" entre se mesmos, usando-a como forma respeitosa de identificação. Porém, se alguém quem não pertence ao seu grupo usa a palavra, então muitas vezes é interpretado como algo calunioso e intolerante.

Também, nas areas dos EUA aonde não há muitos negros, o uso da palavra "nigger" ou "nigga" é considerado ofensivo demais.

Faz sentido???


----------



## joanamcbarata

Acho que faz. Em Portugal acontece exactamente o mesmo com as palavras "preto"(correspondente a nigger) e "negro"(corresponde a black). Não sei se lhe chamaria "forma respeitosa de identificação", mas é decerto um termo não ofensivo quando usado dentro da comunidade. 
Por exemplo, o meu irmão tem um amigo negro, e o grupo de amigos (todos os outros são brancos) o tratam carinhosamente por "preto" (não sempre, claro ). Mas se alguém que não o conhece lhe chama preto, ele fica, obviamente, ofendido. 

Acho que tem mais a ver com a atitude e proximidade de quem chama do que com a palavra em si. Os homens tratam muitas vezes chamam palavrões aos amigos na brincadeira, e não são levados a mal...


----------



## Vanda

Temos uma discussão antiga aqui sobre preto, negro, etc...


----------



## joanamcbarata

Obrigada, Vanda,
É interessante, não concordo com os meus compatriotas, que acham que preto não é ofensivo em Portugal... Mas foi em 2005, se calhar já mudaram de opinião


----------



## Denis555

Que trem doido said:


> Interresante.
> Faz sentido???


 
Faz! Pode muito bem ser!

Além do mais a palavra "polaco" vem de "Polak"(na língua original), logo eles podem querer reter essa palavra por conhecerem a origem da palavra.

Já com polonês que não vem diretamente da língua original mas vem do latim, pode haver uma certa falta de identidade.

É interessante observar que é justamente essas palavras "polaco" ou "Polack"(em inglês)que vêm da língua original que podem ter esse sentido pejorativo.

Já as palavras "polo*nês*" e "Pol*ish*" que são mais vernáculas não têm esse estigma.
E ainda, esse estigma só existe nos dois maiores países de imigração polonesa: os EUA e o Brasil. Já a Inglaterra e Portugal estão alheios a esses detalhes...

Como eu sou Nordestino e o Nordeste recebeu pouquíssimos imigrantes poloneses, devo dizer que eu não "sinto" nada de pejorativo na palavra "polaco", também estou alheio a isso. 
Mas eu uso normalmente "polonês" pois é simplesmente a palavra mais comum no Brasil. Aqui um exemplo do consulado polonês em São Paulo.


----------



## meencantesp

ronanpoirier said:


> Lembro que quando eu era pequeno, aqui na minha rua havia uma moça cujo apelido era "polaca". Não sei sobre suas origens mas isso sempre me deixou à vontade com a forma "polaca". Aliás, acho que as duas formas são usadas sem problemas por aqui (talvez devido à imigração italiana, que trouxe a forma "polacca"). Entretanto, na linguagem mais formal, nunca ouvi alguém dizer "polaca".
> 
> E quanto a "israelense/israelita" eu sempre usei "israelista" porque aqui em Porto Alegre tem o Colégio Israelita e creio que isso me tenha influenciado. Mas são apenas questões de escolha. Tanto lá, quanto cá.



Quanto à moça da rua, parece ser algo comum aqui no Sul. Já vi várias pessoas que, como eu, tiveram uma vizinha ou uma amiga apelidada de “Polaca” (homens também, “Polaco”). Eu próprio cresci ouvindo “polaco” e “polaca”, para só ter conhecimento das formas “polonês” e “polonesa” por meio da língua escrita, em livros e na internet. Não acho que haja um ar depreciativo nas primeiras formas; o que parece é que as pessoas mais estudadas parecem ter “vergonha” de usar “polaco” por parecer uma forma meio grossa, meio “colona” mesmo. Mas isso não é bem da língua, é mais uma questão social.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

Sou paulista, e nos raros casos, uso «polaco» (pois é ligeiramente mais curto, 1 caractere a menos, e sem acento, e em coesão com outros países latinos).

Entanto, acho que alguns evitam, pois ha um sufixo -aco que é depreciativo: -aco - Wikcionário

Também «polaco» tem uma similaridade sonora a "buraco" (de furaco = furo + aco).


----------



## jazyk

Fernando de Carvalho said:


> e sem acento, e em coesão com outros países latinos).


Talvez seja interessante saber que em romeno se diz polonez, em catalão é polonès e em francês, polonais.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

jazyk said:


> Talvez seja interessante saber que em romeno se diz polonez, em catalão é polonès e em francês, polonais.



Seguindo a lógica, a forma arcaica em BR era polonez, igual que em romeno?
Já que portuguez também se escrevia sem acento quando terminado em -z.
portuguez - Wikcionário


----------



## guihenning

Em Curitiba “polaco” se usa para pessoas brancas e loiras, muitas vezes independe da origem. O natural da Polônia é majoritariamente “polonês” por lá.


----------



## Vanda

Pelo que disse o Guihe, é mais ou menos, então, como no nordeste, onde  chamam de galego às pessoas brancas e loiras. Também não senti nenhuma discriminação, no Paraná, ao uso de polaco. Tenho amigos de longa data que se autointitulam polacos.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> Em Curitiba “polaco” se usa para pessoas brancas e loiras, muitas vezes independe da origem. O natural da Polônia é majoritariamente “polonês” por lá.



Boa observação, “polaco” também é muito usado no sentido de alguém muito loiro, de cabelo e pele muito claros.


----------



## englishmania

Como já referiram, em Portugal, dizemos apenas polaco ou polaca. Não tem qualquer sentido pejorativo. E apenas  qualifica as pessoas que são da Polónia.


----------



## ianis

Vanda said:


> Primeiro por causa do uso da palavra rapariga



A palavra rapariga tem uma conotação negativa no Brasil?


----------



## jazyk

Já li que para algumas pessoas seria o mesmo que mulher fácil ou prostituta. Deve depender da região e da geração. Eu não sinto essa conotação, mas é bem verdade que na minha região a palavra não é de uso comum em nenhum sentido.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

ianis said:


> A palavra rapariga tem uma conotação negativa no Brasil?



Quando eu era bem criancinha (década de 90), ouvia tal ofensa. Hoje, NUNCA mais ouvi usarem tal palavra aqui em SP.
Era usada não só isoladamente "rapariga", mas também "fi(lha) de rapariga" = "fi(lha) de puta".
Isso ainda é um pouco comum no interior de SP, mas não na capital.

Mas acho melhor v. abrir um outro tópico sobre "rapariga", pra num misturar assuntos paralelos neste.


----------



## meencantesp

Fernando de Carvalho said:


> Quando eu era bem criancinha (década de 90), ouvia tal ofensa. Hoje, NUNCA mais ouvi usarem tal palavra aqui em SP.
> Era usada não só isoladamente "rapariga", mas também "fi(lha) de rapariga" = "fi(lha) de puta".
> Isso ainda é um pouco comum no interior de SP, mas não na capital.
> 
> Mas acho melhor v. abrir um outro tópico sobre "rapariga", pra num misturar assuntos paralelos neste.



Nunca ouvi a palavra “rapariga” sendo usada espontaneamente no Rio Grande do Sul. Quando se usa, é para representar a fala de pessoas de outras regiões (sobretudo do Nordeste).


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

meencantesp said:


> Nunca ouvi a palavra “rapariga” sendo usada espontaneamente no Rio Grande do Sul. Quando se usa, é para representar a fala de pessoas de outras regiões (sobretudo do Nordeste).



Se tu chamares uma moça de rapariga no interior de SP, poderias ser processado nas esferas penal e cível, rs.
Mas como sugeri: abre um tópico só pra isso, pra num misturar assuntos.


----------



## jazyk

Eu sou do interior de SP e nunca ouvi ninguém ser chamado de rapariga. Deve depender da cidade.


----------



## Fernando de Carvalho

jazyk said:


> Eu sou do interior de SP e nunca ouvi ninguém ser chamado de rapariga. Deve depender da cidade.



Eu morei na região de Pres. Prudente, onde ha forte presença nordestina, e isso foi nos anos 90.
Como já sugeri: abra-se um novo tópico.


----------



## jazyk

Deve ser isso. Na minha cidade há pouquíssimos nordestinos.


----------



## olivinha

Fernando de Carvalho said:


> Mas acho melhor v. abrir um outro tópico sobre "rapariga", pra num misturar assuntos paralelos neste.


Aqui e aqui, por exemplo.


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, ouvimos sempre dizer que não podemos dizer "rapariga" no Brasil. E também não podemos dizer "rabo", que soa muito mal... etc


----------



## ianis

jazyk said:


> Já li que para algumas pessoas seria o mesmo que mulher fácil ou prostituta. Deve depender da região e da geração. Eu não sinto essa conotação, mas é bem verdade que na minha região a palavra não é de uso comum em nenhum sentido.





Fernando de Carvalho said:


> Quando eu era bem criancinha (década de 90), ouvia tal ofensa. Hoje, NUNCA mais ouvi usarem tal palavra aqui em SP.
> Era usada não só isoladamente "rapariga", mas também "fi(lha) de rapariga" = "fi(lha) de puta".
> Isso ainda é um pouco comum no interior de SP, mas não na capital.
> 
> Mas acho melhor v. abrir um outro tópico sobre "rapariga", pra num misturar assuntos paralelos neste.



Muito obrigado a vocês e a todos os outros pelas respostas, e pelos links para o tópico em questão. Vejo que na discussão uns argumentam que a conotação é regional e circunscrita ao nordeste e outros generalizada a todo o Brasil. Mais vale jogar pelo seguro e evitar essa palavra diante dos nossos irmãos brasileiros. Um grande bem-haja a todos.


----------

